# Dealing with Doctors Advice?



## monarch (Mar 13, 2010)

After reading other people's threads, I see that I am not the only one who has had a horrible time dealing with doctors. I'm in need of more tests (TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies),TSH, Free T3, Free T4). My doctor says that all I need is TSH and the Free Thyroxine test which I have had and my levels are o.k.

It took me FOREVER to get my doctor to increase my synthroid to get me below TSH 3.xx. I remember all too well the information I brought in from Mary Shannon (an expert in this area) and my doctor not even looking at the information I had. He was irritated that I even brought that information with me. Instead, he increased my antidepressants and told me it was more psychological than anything.

My doctor is considered one of the top doctors in my area and he is also on the board for a huge hospital here in Milwaukee.

How do I convince my doctor to give me the test I request and/or send me to an endocrinologist? How did you convince your doctor that it wasn't "all in your head"?

I HATE going to the doctor because I always come out disappointed because I'm not heard. My doctor has 15 min. appointments which is not long enough to discuss anything in great detail. I'm scared to go up against him because he cold turkey'd me off a benzo (Klonopin) after arguing w/him because I didn't like Klonopin and wanted to be switched. I ended up having a seizure due to sudden withdrawal. This was 09/19/2009. I know I should just switch doctors but he is one of the few docs that take my insurance.

How did you get the tests you wanted? Arguing w/my doc doesn't work. Any advice from people who have dealt with the same thing? I've received great advice as to the tests I need now I just have to face off w/my doctor and I'm scared.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

monarch said:


> After reading other people's threads, I see that I am not the only one who has had a horrible time dealing with doctors. I'm in need of more tests (TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies),TSH, Free T3, Free T4). My doctor says that all I need is TSH and the Free Thyroxine test which I have had and my levels are o.k.
> 
> It took me FOREVER to get my doctor to increase my synthroid to get me below TSH 3.xx. I remember all too well the information I brought in from Mary Shannon (an expert in this area) and my doctor not even looking at the information I had. He was irritated that I even brought that information with me. Instead, he increased my antidepressants and told me it was more psychological than anything.
> 
> ...


You know what? Tell your doctor that you will hold him responsible if you have cancer of the thyroid or some other life-threatening situation re the thyroid such as Mxyedema Coma, Thyroid Storm, Heart Attack or whatever. If that is not a go, I truly recommend that you find another doctor.

That is the most absurd statement I have ever heard come out of a doctor's mouth. I kid you not!

Take your husband with you or someone else you trust. It is good to have a witness anyway. And it is always good to have someone who can advocate for you when you don't feel well and the support alone will bolster your courage.

I have dealt with this and so have many others. This is just too sad; it really is. Especially when one is sick and out of sorts. It is hard to stand up for yourself under those circumstances.


----------



## Gudrun (Mar 19, 2010)

First off, remember that they work for you. End of story. Just like a mechanic or anyone else you hire and pay to provide a service. If they suck and do a bad job, you can fire them.

Doctors are human. I think we hold them above reproach somehow but they're just like anyone else you come into contact with. Some are great, and some are jerks. Most people hold their friends and family to a certain standard, we shouldn't expect less from the people in charge of our health: kindness, respect and understanding. Don't let anyone who tears you down membership into your life, even a doctor.

I agree with Andros to take someone with you. I am very bold normally but doctors intimidate me. I seem to have an easier time remembering who I am and what I need from them with a supportive person there.

Good luck!


----------



## monarch (Mar 13, 2010)

Andros said:


> You know what? Tell your doctor that you will hold him responsible if you have cancer of the thyroid or some other life-threatening situation re the thyroid such as Mxyedema Coma, Thyroid Storm, Heart Attack or whatever. If that is not a go, I truly recommend that you find another doctor.
> 
> That is the most absurd statement I have ever heard come out of a doctor's mouth. I kid you not!
> 
> ...


Good idea regarding holding him responsible if there IS something life threatening going on, God forbid.

Both me and my dh HATE going to doctors because we've both dealt with doctors that, in my opinion, have God complexes. I'll ask my dh to go with me. Hopefully he will. He knows more than anyone what I go through every day.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

monarch said:


> Good idea regarding holding him responsible if there IS something life threatening going on, God forbid.
> 
> Both me and my dh HATE going to doctors because we've both dealt with doctors that, in my opinion, have God complexes. I'll ask my dh to go with me. Hopefully he will. He knows more than anyone what I go through every day.


I hope that your appt. can be arranged so that your husband can go;that would be ideal.

That is right; make him accountable and "document" it. Having a witness w/ you is the best case scenario.

I would also call your insurance company and file a complaint that the doctor is denying you the tests you need and the final step would be to follow up with AMA.

There are very good and very caring doctors out there but they are hard to come upon.


----------

